# BBC iPlayer



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone experiencing difficulties with iPlayer?
It seems that they have 'upgraded' it but I can't get it to work.
I've tried downloading 'Strictly Come Dancing' on several times this week and while the download appears to be successful. I have been unable to play it back.
I am not a regular user but I haven't had this problem before.
I have VPN Gates so connectivity isn't the problem.

Any advice welcome.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I cant access either IPlayer or 4 OD (i mean channel 4) omg i have even started to forget how to spell it.. is it coz u have VPN? How expensive is it and is it worth it?


----------



## 26bowsher (Jan 28, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Anyone experiencing difficulties with iPlayer?
> It seems that they have 'upgraded' it but I can't get it to work.
> I've tried downloading 'Strictly Come Dancing' on several times this week and while the download appears to be successful. I have been unable to play it back.
> I am not a regular user but I haven't had this problem before.
> ...


 


try uknova, i think that show is on there


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

try downloading it as a windows media player file, and ensure your v p n is connected when you hit the play button.


----------

